# Gig Pole Lengths



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I've been doing some searching on gig poles for flounder wading. I've found a place where the shortest length is an 8' gigging pole made out of anodized aluminum. It comes in a one piece or a two piece model (two 4' sections). The two piece model might come in handy since I have a kayak and would be a good pole to have since I can break it down into two pieces and paddle to a place I normally don't go since it's a good 1 mile from my truck's parking place. I then could put the two sections together and start looking for flounder. I figure it would be easier to transport too in the bed of my truck if it's a two piece model.

Below is the place I found on the internet and I think I found the place by looking over some old posts on here. The direct link to the gigging poles is below.

http://www.skinnywaterproducts.com/gig_pole.htm

For wade flounder gigging, what length pole do you use when you go wade flounder gigging? Your opinions, both pro and con, would be welcomed by me.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Night Wing

I bought one of the skinny water 12' poles and the 5 prong gig head and love it.

However, I think you are on the right track with the two piece. I have not wade gigged in years but would think you would not want a real long one for that type of gigging.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

bowdiddly,

I think I'm going to call "Skinny" and ask them how their multi port head can fit both a 1/4" or 3/8" threaded rod gig head. I don't see how this is possible.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine is 3/8" so you would be right that it would not take a 1/4" threaded head. It will take various tapered socket type heads like the B&M. 
I have two B&M PK9's that I keep as backups in the boat. Although they are black iron steel and only last about one season, they sure do a number on the fish and none get off. If I could get one made of stainless it would be the ticket.


----------

